# La Spaziale S1 Mini Vivaldi - FREE Extra's for members



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Forum Offer - valid until end of July 2014

La Spaziale S1 Mini Vivaldi £1099 + VAT with choice of panels: white/ red/ black

Extra's for members ONLY:

* home barista kit

* 1kilo of speciality beans

* cleaning materials

PM or order online and mention your forum member ID

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/La%20spaziale/La%20Spaziale%20S1%20Mini%20Vivaldi


----------

